# rpm-Packet ?



## Sergo (21. September 2004)

Hi

Ich hab mir ein rpm-Packet runtergeladen (Winamp). Hab es erfolgreich installiert, nur weis ich nicht WOHIN es installiert wurde, oder wo man es überhaupt starten kann !? kann mir da jemand vielleicht helfen! danke


----------



## JohannesR (21. September 2004)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass du *kein* Winamp-RPM geladen hast. Normalerweise liegen die BInaries nach der Installation in /usr/local/bin oder in /usr/bin. Da sich beide Pfade normalerweise im $PATH befinden solltest du dein Programm (nicht Winamp ) einfach ueber einen xterm starten koennen, indem du den Namen des Programms eingibst.


----------



## Sergo (21. September 2004)

Doch ! Ich hab jetzt unter /usr/local/ einen Ordner Winamp! nur wenn ich ihn starte funkt er nicht ! aber das werd ich schon irgendwie lösen ! aber danke für dein Hilfe !


----------



## JohannesR (21. September 2004)

Merkwuerdig, eigentlich ist Winamp ein Win32-Programm... Naja, however: Halte dich trotzdem an die Netiquette, ja? Ausserdem plenkst du.


----------



## RedWing (21. September 2004)

Antrag: mit 
less file.rpm 
kannst du dir den Inhalt eines soclhen rpms anschauen unter anderen stehen da auch
die Files und Ihre Installations Location drin.

Gruß

RedWing


----------

